
Show HN: Coronavirus Headlines - html5web
https://coronavirus.rehab/news/?source=newsapi
======
mtmail
I admire building the website, it was launched just a couple of hours after
the author made a comment "I'm going to build this" in another thread.

That said the content of the news section itself is not HN material. It's
latest unfiltered, breaking news many news outlets already cover. The website
got submitted 3 times in 24 hours and I'd argue as marketing channel HN is
saturated with coronavirus related news.

------
onyva
Just what the world needs, Fox News as source for Coronavirus news. Item
number 2 right now.

